

Snapchat Pics Are Not Deleted, Bang With Friends Is Public - benjlang
http://blog.mypermissions.com/snapchat-pics-are-not-deleted-bang-with-friends-is-public-if-its-on-the-internet-it-isnt-private/

======
ryandvm
I'm a bit amused by this Snapchat debacle. As the author of a competing app
(released slightly after Snapchat), I realized very early on in the design
that saving the image to local storage would be a bad idea. With Privy, the
downloaded image is only ever kept in RAM.

That said, I don't really get the media frenzy over the thought that
recipients may be able to retrieve the image. Of course they can, they could
just snap a pic of it with their digital camera. The point of apps like
Snapchat and Privy was never that you can send images to people you don't
trust. It's that you don't have to worry about the recipients accidentally
leaving your images laying around. The fact of the matter is that there will
never be a way to deliver confidential data to people you can't trust.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appidio.pr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appidio.privy)
[This would be a shameless plug if I had not long ago conceded that Snapchat
has won.]

~~~
gizmo686
>The fact of the matter is that there will never be a way to deliver
confidential data to people you can't trust.

See DRM.

------
princebe
Time to checkout of both apps!

